
Show HN: Yet another web hosting service, only cheaper and smarter - rash805115
A while ago I asked &quot;Can cloud infrastructure become truly automatic?&quot; in this HN post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19080186
I got mixed responses, but I was curious to try the idea.<p>Imagine you wrote a simple project - NodeJS backend + database + frontend. How much effort and money would it take to get that project online? Many novice programmers like students wouldn&#x27;t even know where to start.<p>I created a new platform where you as a developer are not exposed to the underlying infrastructure at all. Instead you just upload your code and the platform does its magic to setup your application to run.<p>Imagine a platform where you don&#x27;t have to setup any low level details like servers, load-balancers, or DNS, but you still get fun tools like logs, analytics, metrics, CICD pipeline, and much more out of the box. To top that off, your application gets deployed in multiple servers around the world, so anyone can access your site from anywhere with the same speed.<p>There is a very early beta version that you can check out right now. Docs here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plugins.quadnix.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;introduction.html<p>Do you have a project that you want to get online? Have feedback &#x2F; questions? Please reach out.
======
zizee
I am curious to know how each application is isolated, and how a shared
database would work in this type of infrastructure.

~~~
rash805115
Hello zizee...good questions. 1\. I haven't solved to keep the applications
isolated. That is in my roadmap though. I am thinking about putting some sort
of security-group rules or something similar. 2\. We don't support databases
now, but again it is in my roadmap. Each DB will be separate though, not
shared. It will be deployed just like a normal server specifically for your
app.

